# Sensitive Stomach



## reidkir (10 mo ago)

Hi all,
i have a beautiful 9 month old Blue Merle Cockapoo called Sulley! he is honestly the best! He came to us from the breeder with Giardia at 9 weeks old. We managed to clear it up within 3 weeks and its thankfully never reared its ugly head again. He has had a sensitive stomach since and I'm not sure if its a long term affect from Giardia or if this is just Sulley.

Its not constant, it comes in waves! he can be great for a few weeks then have what i can only describe as 'jelly poops' for a few days! never diarrhea! its weird! he is great off the lead but i think he's a scavenger and probably eats god knows what when he's bolting through the woods which doesn't help! We bought a mesh muzzle to kirb that, he wore it and took it in his stride but i hated it! made me feel awful!

He eats Butternut Box with a probiotic sachet every other day, never human food as we have gave him scraps before and the gas and jelly poops were horrendous! We were using waggs treats but are going to try some grain free ones to see if that helps. He is a great weight and full of life!

I just wondered if there is any other Cockapoo's out there that struggle with this?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly had quite frequent poorly spells from the time she came to me at 17 months and at around 2 years old she was very poorly and diagnosed with pancreatitis which meant a strict low fat diet which we maintained for years with occasional poorly spells, around 2 years ago she started to be poorly much more often and we ended up referred to an internal medicine specialist where she was diagnosed with IBD in addition to her pancreatitis. We spent much of last year trying different medication and diets and finally found what I hope is the winning combination of both food and medication. 

Just to add she is 12 now and has lived life to the full.


----------



## Fia (Mar 28, 2021)

The only issues I’ve ever had with my 12 month cockerpoo are with loos pops/ diorhea. I didn’t know this but the breed is prone to this according to my vet but that aside, she is totally wonderful. I avoided a mesh muzzle and hv settled on a gastrointestinal diet (royal canin) and a probiotic.


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (8 mo ago)

reidkir said:


> Hi all,
> i have a beautiful 9 month old Blue Merle Cockapoo called Sulley! he is honestly the best! He came to us from the breeder with Giardia at 9 weeks old. We managed to clear it up within 3 weeks and its thankfully never reared its ugly head again. He has had a sensitive stomach since and I'm not sure if its a long term affect from Giardia or if this is just Sulley.
> 
> Its not constant, it comes in waves! he can be great for a few weeks then have what i can only describe as 'jelly poops' for a few days! never diarrhea! its weird! he is great off the lead but i think he's a scavenger and probably eats god knows what when he's bolting through the woods which doesn't help! We bought a mesh muzzle to kirb that, he wore it and took it in his stride but i hated it! made me feel awful!
> ...


How strange I came across your post my pup is 7 months old he had a very bad stomach at 4 months old diarrhoea like I’d never seen in 32 years of having dogs !! I became ill 3 months ago had cameras up lots of poo samples had scans etc consultant couldn’t get to bottom of it I lost 3 stone !! Just got a diagnosis today giardiasis they asked if I’d been abroad etc etc of I swam in open lakes and rivers etc .. now I’m wondering if I caught it from my puppy 😬


----------

